# Hold-Awn Instructions



## JLAnderson (Sep 13, 2008)

I picked up a (nearly new) set of Hold-Awn awning tie-down straps and anchors from a garage sale the other day. Does anybody have the instructions for these that they could PDF? Any particular reason why using them may not be a good idea?

Thanks...


----------

